# Interested in being a surrogate. Any advice?



## lindsaygaye

Ladies. I have always wanted to do surrogacy or even egg donation. However, right now me and OH are TTC. If we changed our minds or after the baby was born, surrogacy is something that is very interesting to me.

How do I go about this? Anyone interested? Or have been surrogates before? I need all the info/help I Can get ladies! I have been seriously considering this for over a year and I really wanna do this.


----------



## Phantom710

lindsaygaye said:


> Ladies. I have always wanted to do surrogacy or even egg donation. However, right now me and OH are TTC. If we changed our minds or after the baby was born, surrogacy is something that is very interesting to me.
> 
> How do I go about this? Anyone interested? Or have been surrogates before? I need all the info/help I Can get ladies! I have been seriously considering this for over a year and I really wanna do this.

I just delivered twins as a surrogate in September. Feel free to message me and we'll chat :)


----------

